# ! Puppy or 2?



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

My wife and I are getting a new Vizsla puppy in a couple of weeks. This will be our first puppy. ( Our last 3 dogs were rescue or at least a year old when we got them.) 

WE have about 30 acres in the country with about 10 acres under electric fence. 

We have always had 2 dogs at the same time up until the last few years when 1 passed and we just had our Weimar for 4-5 years.

Question is 2 puppies or 1? Will the 2 help keep each other company. My wife will be able to be home most all the time but will probably have 1 day a week where she will be gone for 8-9 hours. I will be able to run home at lunch to give the pup (s) a break and some playtime..

We have the space. 

I know my wife is squeaking about 2 but has not come right out and asked yet!

What do you think?

If 2 . From the same litter or from a different litter.?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd stick with one for now for a few reasons. Vizsla puppies are adorable needy little monsters. Your skin won't be able to heal in time from all the shark attacks with two of them running around! But more seriously, puppies from the same litter tend to bond to each other more than to the owner making training more difficult. The article I linked below goes more in depth on that point. Additionally, while you will undoubtedly love your dog, you may discover you'd prefer a vizsla that is higher or lower energy, or any other difference in traits that you'd want to seek out different lines for your second. 

Year one will fly by and I think your sanity will be (slightly) more intact for having started with one. 

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/is...ems-Adopting-Two-Puppies-At-Once_16190-1.html


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd go for 2, it seems you have the lifestyle etc, the only drawback would be the ageing process and grief it will bring when you eventually have to say goodbye to two dogs in a relevantly short time span of each other.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

This Video will settle your question... I guarantee it!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtbeW9Yd8DQ

Good Luck ;D


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Well all the pups are sold so for right now it will be only one for us. PHEW!

WE just got back from our first visit and I am exhausted after watching them for 20 minutes. 

New puppy comes home in 2 weeks!


----------



## my5wee-ones (Apr 1, 2015)

I personally think 1 puppy is a good choice, then add a 2nd dog later if you want. We did recently have 2 V puppies at the same time - we didn't originally plan it that way but we always thought it would be nice to get a second at some point and then when 2 were available we decided to go with it and just get them both at the same time. There are definitely pros and cons. In my opinion, the biggest pro is that when you can't be with them, they are still happy having a friend. we never felt guilty leaving the house for a day when we had 2. Also, although our dogs hike daily and have plenty of space and exercise, vizslas always seem to have energy to burn and having 2 they definitely use up alot of each others energy. While we had 2, we never regretted it and often said 'thank God we got 2". That being said, sadly our male got hit by a car a few weeks ago. While we are still completely devastated, we are starting to see the advantages of having 1. Both of our dogs were always sweet, but she is definitely now more devoted to us and the kids. Having 1 dog we tend to bring her with us more places - when we had 2 we tended to leave them at home. When we had 2 and played fetch with them, we had to keep one in the house and just bring them out one at a time to play- otherwise they would end up in a fight over the ball and forget to retrieve it. We can afford to feed her better and spoil her a little. When we had 2 & the family would snuggle up together to watch a movie at night, the dogs would often end up play fighting instead of snuggling down with us which could be frustrating. Someday I would like to have 2 again, but for now we are enjoying the 1.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

InTheNet, do you know if you're getting a boy or a girl yet? Exciting times ahead!


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Boy. 1st pick of 5.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. I extend my deepest condolences to the entire family. I hope that you will consider a duo Vizsla again in the future someday.
Y
I almost HATE cars to hear this....


----------



## V-Diddy (Jan 27, 2015)

A little late to weigh in but here it is anyway. I currently have two (Pre 18 months and Cai 9 weeks). Both male and both from the same breeder and parents but different litters. 

To start, Pre is the reason I now have two V's instead of one. 

Even at their age differences right now they both go pretty much everywhere with us. They sleep with family members, they both play together, and they eat the very best we can afford. I have already seen a difference in Pre's energy and play levels. He acts like a mad man shaking his head back and forth, rolling over, and swatting around Cai without actually touching him too hard. Cai runs full bore at Pre to challenge for toys and to just play in general. They expend ten times the energy together that I could ever help Pre expend on his own. And Cai is 9 weeks old! I am super excited to take both fishing and hiking and riding because they are already working on sleeping on top of each other they are so close. 

BUT, take all that positive with this advice. Had Pre been a "bad" dog (and I use that term very lightly) then we would not have gotten another V. It was the knowledge of a year and a half with Pre that made the decision to get another V from the same breeder and pairing a reality. Waiting is a good thing to determine temperament and breeding quality. You can always grow your V family. But if you get two pups from a less than desirable pairing then you are stuck or faced with a very painful decision.


----------



## raygun11 (Aug 4, 2016)

2 puppies (from the same litter especially) could cause problems because instead of imprinting on the owner and creating that special bond, the pups will imprint on each other and will become more "pact-like" and you won't get that special bond as you would if you just got one at a time. A few months down the road get one if you can handle it!! (This info is from what I've read in books).


----------

